# "RICKERT" Track ...



## corbettclassics (Oct 14, 2021)

Just recently picked up this "RICKERT" Track from a neighbor who bought it from "Jerry Ash" ( The Gentle Giant ) in 1975ish. It has not been ridden since approx 1977.

My neighbor, Jerry Ash and myself all raced at the same track here in Los Angeles.  It's called the Encino Velodrome. ( 250 meter ). At the velodrome Jerry and I would talk about track bikes.  It's not the first time I've owned one of his bikes.  This one is special though.

Jerry switched to a Masi for the '74 Olympics so this Rickert is most likely around '69 - 72.  I'm waiting to hear back from Jerry with info.

A full preservation and period build is in order for this machine.  Rickerts are rare and to find one that was raced by a guy like Jerry Ash is truly a wonderful find.

NOTE: .... when I looked in the bottom bracket I noticed a card.  I pulled it out and it's from the famous brothers Bob and Jack Kemp.




































Here's a photo of Jerry on his Confente ( he was built like a pure sprinter )


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 14, 2021)

_sweet_


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice score Bill ! Please post pics when it's complete.


----------



## rstytnsp (Oct 19, 2021)

I had a similar one in the 70's,  same color, different lugs and fork crown. Wish I still had it.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 19, 2021)

rstytnsp said:


> I had a similar one in the 70's,  same color, different lugs and fork crown. Wish I still had it.




This was my other one - also in the same color but drilled front fork. It was slightly different in ways.  Traded it many years ago.  Happy to have the one I just got belonging to the great Jerry Ash.


----------



## Coalfield (Nov 2, 2021)

Beautiful bike.
Nice to see another Rickert.
Mine is a touring bike from ~1959.



Not quite finished - changed build and haven’t gotten back to it.  Was told Hugo built this one for his brother, but no chance of confirmation.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 2, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> Beautiful bike.
> Nice to see another Rickert.
> Mine is a touring bike from ~1959.
> View attachment 1506359
> Not quite finished - changed build and haven’t gotten back to it.  Was told Hugo built this one for his brother, but no chance of confirmation.



I think your decals are 1980's and not 1959.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 30, 2022)

UPDATE:

I was able to get another set of down tube decals put on the bike for the preservation.  Mixed some orange paint and did a few touch ups.  Getting close now as I'm left with touching up the stripes.  I'm not going to replace them but would rather just do paint touch up on these.

NOTE: - Down tube decals came for Gus Salmon @GusSalmon and went on like silk!!!  Amazing decals!  Thanks Gus


----------

